# XMAS 2010 Gift Thread



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

so i'm turning to the fish people for some help and ideas on what to purchase or make as a gift for the SOs.

post up some ideas......so i can steal them.

is anybody into the tokidoki stuff? does anyone know where i can purchase those products without getting shafted?

has anyone seen any 50th anniversary hello kitty stuff?

thanks!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

SO's?
What does that stand for?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think a blue eye panaque makes a great gift  But I believe Gary beat you to it.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

alym said:


> SO's?
> What does that stand for?


ahahha thats what i was thinking


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

aw that would stand for significant other ...other wise know as the better half ...
come on you guys ....or could be the bo ,,,bitter half 



give the HER cash....that way they will buy ya something...oops I feel flack coming


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't go wrong with diamonds......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I think a blue eye panaque makes a great gift  But I believe Gary beat you to it.


Unfortunately, blue eyes don't work for my wife, that's why she married a brown eyes.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i purchased a 60gal terrarium for my boyfriend for his corn snake. 'cause im nice like that. This money COULD have gone to a 90gal aquarium for me.. but no.. I'll wait. 

I bought my 10 month old niece an elephant toque today. Friggin hilarious.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought my wife and 6 and 3 yr old boys this - disney cruise. The kids are taken away in the morning until lunch time so lots of time for me and Amber and then there are tons of activities to do for the rest of the day and evening.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

i bought hubby a huge array of tools for his new shop...he'll be a happy camper this year...

I figured since I spent lots of our wedding gift money on a new Nikon D700 DSLR camera...he deserves to be spoiled this year


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

I tried this last year,

http://www.worldvision.ca/Pages/welcome.aspx

We got enough stuff in our lives so in lieu of gifts we should give to someone who could be really in need somewhere across the world. Instead of a Partridge in a pear tree, Fruit bearing trees and goats anyone?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Metrotown/Metopolis gift card - she knows what she wants & this way, I'll pay for it, but she gets to choose for herself. Win, win. (I hate shopping other than for fish stuff & groceries/hardware).

Similarly, I usually ask for JL gift cards/credit for Christmas from my Secret Santa. Minimal shopping & I get what I want on Boxing Day sales. Again, win, win.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Shopping mall gift cards are OK but only if there are stores you like there, and are likely to buy from. We got a Richmond Centre gift card for a wedding gift but are having a really hard time trying to find something we want to buy with it. My two prime candidates have left that mall ages ago: Lush and Murchies. D'oh! At least we can use it for some of the food court vendors... 

As for Christmas gifts... Those Cineplex night-out coupons are a nice treat for people - but only if they like going to the movies of course.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't go crazy just on the x-mass. Instead get small presents to give just because any day through next year. It will be more appreciated, trust me!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Agreed! I tend to become the grinch around x-mas because it's become so materialistic and less about family. It's going to be hard enough trying to convince my partner's mom to just donate $$ to the Lung Assn. of BC in lieu of a gift for me this year.

I haven't even thought of what to get my partner for x-mas. Axolotl's already got their 93 gallon she wanted for them. Does that count? Early present for both of us?



roadrunner said:


> Don't go crazy just on the x-mass. Instead get small presents to give just because any day through next year. It will be more appreciated, trust me!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree. Irene picked me for the Secret Santa but I told her to save her money. I don't need her to buy me a gift or even a gift card. Did I mention we're going to have another baby Gift enough for this Daddy


----------

